# My swing



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2009)

Having real trouble recently with shanks. Had a lesson on Friday and worked on keeping the weight on the inside of the right foot (I was sawying instead of turning) and then getting the hips to move down the line and not spin out. Its not perfect but I really smoked this particular 7 iron. The tempo is way quicker than of late and the work I'd done on slowing everything down but I needed to work on swing itself. I'm up for the usual critique (witty comments, slating etc)


----------



## Sneds (Nov 29, 2009)

By no means an expert, so take anything I say with a pinch of salt, but it looked like you leant back a fair bit when you started your downswing? x


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 29, 2009)

I know what Sneds means - it looks like you 'stand up' when you're on your downswing.....high and right must be a favourite?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2009)

Actually high and right only really happens when I get the hips out and through too much. The retention of spine angle is the next progession now we've got a better turn as opposed to a sway.


----------



## IM01 (Nov 29, 2009)

Have to agree with the guys,your head moves a mile.You won't get any consistency with that much movement


----------



## Sneds (Nov 29, 2009)

Your swing is a lot more solid that it was previously 

Comparing your swing to number 18 on your photobucket (18 April 09 and you're wearing a fetching pastel yellow top)

Looks like your foundations are a lot stronger this time around. x


----------



## Pants (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll be the first to admit that I have absolutely no idea what I am talking about when commenting on someones swing (just like any other double digit handicapper) - but you did ask for comment   

Should your spine angle be approx 45 degrees from the vertical at address or are you far too tall for your clubs?

Good takeaway but you seem to perhaps fall off a bit on the downswing - almost as if you are trying to lift the ball rather than driving through and letting the loft of the club do it's job. 

Great finishing pose though.

I've got to ask.  Just how much have you spent on lessons this year???

BTW, are those your balls 10/20 yds in front of your bay?


----------



## RGDave (Nov 29, 2009)

It certainly looks different to some of the others.

To me (and you know I tell it like I see it, right or wrong) I reckon you might like to work on your initial posture. The thing is that you've got the *opposite* to "head dip".....ideally, you want to have a fixed axis and a.t.m. you are rather coming up on the way down. You must be doing this to "make space" (as I think of it) for your arms and club. Maybe if you started in better shape, you'd stay in better shape.

I could direct you to lots of photos, but you know the deal, maybe ask your pro next lesson.

I leave you with old Tom....just imagine you are him!!


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2009)

Having had really good look at it Homer, I am quite happy to play you for Â£20.00 next time out rather than 5.


----------



## richart (Nov 30, 2009)

You do need to improve your posture at address,and try and reduce the moving parts.Knees flexed and firmer,butt out back straight.Your core should then be firmer and you can rotate more and not come up before you hit the ball.
It sounds complicated but it will all click into place if you get your posture correct.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 30, 2009)

Your address needs......addressing, it's very cramped and not very athletic. I'd hazard that this will be contributing to the swaying problems you had and the "standing up" out of the swing that comes later.

The most obvious problem is that jumping up out of the swing you have. From previous posts you have said that you are pretty short, this would help explain why. Unless you are consistent with this move I'd imagine distance and trajectory control are hit and miss also. The ball never sees the full meat of the clubface returned with your weight turning towards the target.

Not sure why your pro has you working on tempo whilst you have this going on??


----------



## freddielong (Nov 30, 2009)

To me from a nice solid set up you seem to move about a lot, your head moves forward and then backwards. You need to address the movement try to relax the back and maybe work on some stretches if you are unable to maintain your spine angle


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd have to say your position at address looks weak shoulders hunched chin a bit low tey putting your shoulders back it will also bring up your chin and give u a stronger set up.
Mike


----------



## JustOne (Nov 30, 2009)

Had a lesson on Friday and worked on keeping the weight on the inside of the right foot (I was sawying instead of turning) and then getting the hips to move down the line and not spin out. Its not perfect but I really smoked this particular 7 iron. The tempo is way quicker than of late and the work I'd done on slowing everything down but I needed to work on swing itself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused Martin, weight, hips, tempo... how can you address these things if you're not fixing the bigger issues?

When you watch the vid of your swing are you happy?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm confused Martin, weight, hips, tempo... how can you address these things if you're not fixing the bigger issues?
When you watch the vid of your swing are you happy?
		
Click to expand...

I've got to be honest.
If I had commited the amount of time, effort and cash that you obviously have to lessons Martin, I'd be a bit cheesed off that my posture wasn't sorted out earlier.
I had 3 lessons earlier this year and my posture was not disimilar to yours. The first (first) thing the pro worked on was getting me to stand up straighter to the ball, and not be as hunched over it as I tend to do.
I gave up after 3 as I couldn't get my head around it or get my 53 year old body to do what he was asking me to do. After 20 odd years of playing the way I do, I guess I just accepted what I had and have stuck with it.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 30, 2009)

I happen to think that the posture looks pretty nice at setup with a 7-iron (you need to be watching it full screen Smiffy).

and subsequently I'm not entirely sure why RGDave went on to post a pic of Tom Watson with a driver?


----------



## Twire (Nov 30, 2009)

If you look at the angle between your arms and the club at the address position, then look at impact, you will see that you have no angle. Not sure if this is causing you to "fall back" or the fall backs causing your arms/wrists to straighten. But the impact position is totally different from address.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 30, 2009)

I just wonder if your pro is leaving the overall swing alone and just focusing on a few tweaks.
After all, if the swing has got you down to 11, you must be doing something right.
All right, it's not a thing of beauty and not everyone can swing like Rory M, so Homer, I would try and simplify your swing thoughts.
The problem with lots of lessons is lots of changes and information overload spoils any chance of making a confident swing.
Approach each shot with the minimum of fuss and keep your focus clear on 1 or 2 things maximum.


----------



## Nikki (Nov 30, 2009)

try not to change your spine angle before impact.

Watch the best...

Woods, Nicklaus and Watson are examples...

They don't change their spine angle too much...

only after impact.


----------



## AMcC (Nov 30, 2009)

I also think the pro may be working on other things first.  As he works on the changes other things may click into place. Sometimes seeing your swing on video highlights things your pro may want to work on later and you may be best not looking.   Agree with Bob, you are obviously doing something well if you have come down to 11.  At least you are woking at getting lower, not all the members at my club see the benefit of lessons


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks one and all for your comments. Useful as always. A couple of points. Having had a real bad case of the shanks and hardly able to get a 7 iron going forward and more than 100 yards I needed a quick fix for yesterday. 

As a result I was concentrating solely on the turn with the weight inside of the right foot to stop the sway that had crept in. As a result the tempo was back to the old ways with a noticeable overswing and so a lateral change of height. To be fair the guy looked at my set up and got me working on a balance rod (weight falling forward = shank) but said the posture was ok but got me to open my feet up

As the lesson was only an hour (and a band aid job) he obviously couldn't sort everything out. To make it clear, the work I've been doing on tempo is designed to give myself more time to make a turn (I just swayed and got the weight movement all wrong) and the extra time will generate a faster clubhead through the downswing withouthaving to feel the need to overswing to generate the power. Its all to do with a 3:1 swing ratio where the tempo back is 3 times slower than the transition and downswing.

The reason we are doing it tempo first is that it should when I get it right give me the time to turn compactly and there will be less chance of the club getting trapped or a need for me to have to lift out and lose the spine angle to get back to the ball.

I don't think the address was too bad. Here is another clip from the same session where I maybe standing a fraction taller. Is there any difference?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 30, 2009)

My tuppence worth, which isn't worth as much as that...

You say this is back to your normal tempo, but I don't think it looks much too fast. Maybe a tad, but not a lot.

The other thing I think I noticed as I was trying to play it one frame at a time, is that your first move in the takeaway is to break your arm shape (and maybe your wrists although it's hard to tell from behind the line) to move the club away from the ball.
I'm not saying I'm doing it right, but I try to take the club away by turning my shoulders rather than 'picking it up'.

The usual 'pinch of salt' disclaimer applies, as there are others far more qualified than I.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 30, 2009)

Interesting - never thought of that - I'll try it out next time I practice as there might be something in it


----------



## Pants (Nov 30, 2009)

My previous comments (including wtf do I know) still apply, except in the latest clip you are bent even further over the ball at address.

Watch your head position in relation to the trees in the background.  Back swing is fine. But watch your head and body moving up and away from the ball at transition giving the impression on the downswing of falling off the ball and trying to help it up into the air.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 30, 2009)

and subsequently I'm not entirely sure why RGDave went on to post a pic of Tom Watson with a driver?
		
Click to expand...

Driver, Lob Wedge, piece of 4 by 2, length of pipe, two anacondas.....what does it matter. The point is I thought it was a good picture of pretty sublime posture, and a good image to take to the practice ground.

Which Tiger do you prefer?....or maybe neither


----------



## JustOne (Dec 1, 2009)

Driver, Lob Wedge, piece of 4 by 2, length of pipe, two anacondas.....what does it matter. The point is I thought it was a good picture of pretty sublime posture, and a good image to take to the practice ground.

Which Tiger do you prefer?....or maybe neither






Click to expand...

Tiger Woods? Tom Watson? WOW!, Homer is really up there with the greats  

I'm not sure what Tom Watson with a driver or Tiger with a 3-wood has to do with homer hitting a 7-iron?

Here's Tiger, Lee Westwood and Luke Donald hitting short irons, if you think Homer should hit a 7-iron with a driver posture then that's cool, you're entitled to post what you think.







I think that Homers setup is sufficient to provide him with a good opportunity to return the clubhead to the ball online and with power, is it perfect? No, but it's one less thing to think about if he can keep it natural like that.
I going to ASSUME that he would be standing slightly taller if he had a driver in his hand......


----------



## drawboy (Dec 1, 2009)

Are you sure you are shanking homer, it could be that with falling back a little on the strike you are hitting off the toe of the club rather than the hosel. Just a thought mate.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2009)

Sadly definitely a shank. The mark on the hosel isn't lying and nor is the sharp 45 degree scuttle right at great speed


----------



## feary (Dec 1, 2009)

What i would say is that because at address your weight is more on your heels that you slightly sway towards the ball during your swing. This will cause the shank you are speaking of. You need the weight spread 50-50 between heel and toe. That is what my pro told me when i was doing that. It does look like it. Also it might be worth taking a side view of your swing to see how much your head and body sways in the swing. Hope this helps.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 1, 2009)

SET, TURN, GO


Simples!


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 2, 2009)

My tuppence worth (and also wtf do I know) comment...

Bottom half looks like its letting your swing down by not providing a solid base. To me it looks like you are rocking on your feet a bit. Simple things to check are to proportion your weight better over your feet (so you dont tip forward or fall back through the swing) and perhaps flex your legs slightly more. I like to feel that my legs are firm at address but with some spring also.


----------

